# Just wondering how



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

I can train Tiki to go into his carrier. I brought him home in it and he hasn't been in it since, almost 2 months ago. It is sitting where he can see it all the time, but when I take him close to it he gets scared. I would like to have him trained to go in it just in case I need to put him in there for some reason or another. Of course that the carrier is what took him out of the only home he had known to a new home. I would be scared of it too...


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

he might be worried that he is going to be taken again 

maybe just leave i topen when he is out and pop some millet in side ? or and i know this is daft get a toy bird and put them in shut the door, walk it out of the room then back inn open the door and let the bird out then give them some millet ? then leave it open for tiki ? i just wonder if after a few days he might give it a go i know you may feel daft but it is worth a go ?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would leave it open and play with Tiki near it and give him some millet. Slowly work your way closer and eventually have him sit on the carrier and then in with out closing it. Eventually you can close it for a little bit and open it back up and let him out. Once he is comfortable enough you can take him for a little car ride to show him that the carrier is not going to just take him to scary places. It could take a few weeks or more for him to get use to it. Hope this helps


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions... I will give it a try...  I really want him to be able to go in it willingly in the event we have to make a trip to the vet or to a storm shelter or something of that nature...


----------

